
Microsoft shipped Python code in 1996 - znpy
http://python-history.blogspot.com/2009/01/microsoft-ships-python-code-in-1996.html
======
teh_klev
Repost here with discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12141311](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12141311)

